# sugar gliders.....



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

A few pictures of the furbutts I hand raised.....










Mayo and Yoda-Mayo would be the one in back who is missing part of her ears due to her mother attacking her-and Yoda the younger one is up front.










Yoda sleeping-I posted this one so you can see the flaps of skin they have between their front and back legs that they can use to glide on should they choose to do so.My two handfeds are the only two gliders I've ever had that sleep on their backs-all the others seem to curl into a ball to sleep.Yoda and Mayo both stretch out and sleep on their backs unless they've managed to sneak into my bra to sleep.  I know it sounds odd but when they were little that was the warmest place for them-and they were comforted by the contact etc as they are marsupials and would normally be in a pouch.










Mayo maybe two months old giving a plastic monkey the beating of it's life lol (lol ignore the blinding pajama pants)


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

They are very cute and adorable. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are adorable. Looks like they're fun to be around.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cuteness overload.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Some day I must have a couple. They are just too cute.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What treasures.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are SO cute and so tiny!

What are their food requirements? How long do they live? Where did you get them?

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> They are SO cute and so tiny!
> 
> What are their food requirements? How long do they live? Where did you get them?
> 
> ...



Well you can get them from petshops if they are legal in your state however I personally would look for a breeder.Simply because they are nocturnal and so they aren't handled enough by the petshop employees (usually) to make sure they are really nice and sociable/friendly.I've gotten a couple from a pet shop that were far from friendly though I have calmed them down alot over the years.

From what I have heard with the right diet etc 8-10 years old.As to diet-they need a source of protein as well as fruits and vegetables and they also need suppliments-especially calcium.If you look up BML diet via google you will see one of the easier diets to feed them.It's a formula of sorts that has the vitamins and protein needed for the daily requirements and then you give them a bit of fruit or veggies along with it-and if you can handle mealworm feeding those are usually well liked also.

The top picture is more the actual size of a sugar glider at adult age-I can find more images if you are interested as well.The bottom two are more baby pictures and they are of course much smaller in them.

They are pretty easy to maintain but they do need nightly/daily attention.OH and also if you're not exactly a night person you can get them to wake up earlier by taking them out and waking them up with goodies on a regular basis at the same time-not neccesarilly 12 noon but like 3-5 pm.Soon they will wake up more and more at that time.

The only exception I know of would be my two handfed babies shown above as they've never acted like "normal" gliders-to the point where they were horrified the first time they saw another glider.My youngest son refers to both of them as his brother/sister which of course makes for interesting notes from his teachers every year come September and a new teacher -grin-


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*The top picture is more the actual size of a sugar glider at adult age-I can find more images if you are interested as well.The bottom two are more baby pictures and they are of course much smaller in them.*


Sure, do post more pictures. They are really cute...unfortunately, I am not nocturnal. Morning is MY best time of day...  

Shi


----------

